# Dogs at Stratford motorhome show?



## Newlyweds (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi,

This might be a silly question but can you take dogs into the show with you? We would like to go but by that point we will be fulltiming in the van and don't want to leave the dog alone all day in the van. We are staying at a site in the Cotswolds so was going to bus in for the day (we don't like to move the van once pitched!) Thanks for your help!!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Yes you can dogs, no problems.
Also on the south side of the racecourse there is a disuased railway line that as been turned into a cycle path runs along side the river, you walk the dogs for miles if you wont.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

takeaflight said:


> Yes you can dogs, no problems.
> Also on the south side of the racecourse there is a disuased railway line that as been turned into a cycle path runs along side the river, you walk the dogs for miles if you wont.


And at the Stratford end it comes out just near Druckers for a cup of coffee and a cake - if your waistline is a bit less formidable than mine!!

There's also a bacon butty place in an old railway carriage not very far along the walk from Stratford. Very good they are too, with benches outside so no problem taking the mutt.

Hope this helps


----------



## Newlyweds (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks thats great! We'll be coming for a spot of shopping then!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Will you be joining us then newlyweds on our rally pitch if so lease book with Stone Leisure and add yourselves to the rally list.


Jacquie


----------

